# Large Strainer on Lower Animas



## Schenker (Mar 21, 2010)

For those of you who do not already know there is a huge strainer on river right below Corner pocket on the Lower Animas river. Stay left after Corner Pocket and you should be fine.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

This strainer isn't quite as bad as I was led to believe when I ran it yesterday. However, you need to pay attention, as it is possible to float into it, but most of the flow passes around it. Located at Clocktower wave.


----------

